# AFX - Selektive Farbkorrektur?



## pete_webber (30. August 2006)

Ich arbeite schon ur-lange mit Photoshop. Seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich auch mit Motion-Design und nutze hierzu After-Effects. Als Photoshop-Erfahrener fühlt man sich ja auch recht schnell heimisch, gerade auch bei den Effekten.

Was ich gerne wissen würde: Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man den Effekt "Selektive Farbkorrektur" in After-Effects findet? Unter Photoshop ist das einer meiner Lieblingsregler  
Habe schon alle Effekte durchgeschaut und auch ausprobiert aber keiner kommt dem wirklich nahe.

Es gibt ja so etwas wie "Farbton ersetzen" aber da müsste man ja erst jeweils alle Hauptfarben sowie Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen als zu ersetzende Farben in seperaten Effekten auswählen und dann einstellen. Das sollte doch auch einfacher gehen, oder?

P.S. Hatte auf so einer Tools CD irgendein "Selective Color Correction" Plugin für AFX aber das hat komischerweise ein paar Einstellmögleichkeiten weniger. Kann jemand ein gutes Plug-In empfehlen?


----------



## Nico (30. August 2006)

pete_webber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann jemand ein gutes Plug-In empfehlen?



"Color Finesse" für AE. Kostet aber einiges....


----------



## pete_webber (30. August 2006)

Hm, okay - danke soweit erstmal!


----------



## 27b-6 (4. September 2006)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Color Finesse" für AE. Kostet aber einiges....



Nachtrag: Soweit ich weiß wird COLOR FINESSE seit Version 6.0 (oder 6.5?) mitgeliefert!


----------



## Nico (4. September 2006)

Stimmt, da hast Du Recht. Aber ich glaub nur bei der Prof-Version. Und auch nicht die neueste 2-Version:
http://www.synthetic-ap.com/products/cf/index.html


----------



## 27b-6 (4. September 2006)

@NICO:

O.K. das kann sein ich habe AFX 6.5 Prof und habe ich Version 1.5, vielleicht ist in der 7er Version 2.0 dabei!?


----------



## Nico (4. September 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht ist in der 7er Version 2.0 dabei!?



Nö, leider nicht...


----------

